# Potpouri Pot



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a potpouri pot I turned that had a opportunity for design built in. I had it all turned outside and the inside hollowed. The wife thought the top lip should be taller and as we were discussing I said ok I think I can go just a little deeper. Well you know the famous last cut. When I cut thru I looked up and she had diappeared. I asked her what the problem was and she said she didn't want to hear the well you know bad words. She said she was sorry but told her I had fixed it so it was ok. Put a collar of walnut on and it really didn't turn out to bad. We found these tops at a Hallmark in North Carolina. I went to our local one here and she showed me what she could get. Finished with several coats of wipe on poly. 4 3/4" across and 3 1/2" high. My sister from NC said she would take it. So guess since we stayed with her and she is on her way here I will give it to her.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Seeing more of your beautiful work Bernie is goading me back to the lathe, it's been many months now so I hope that I don't make too many stuff-ups.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice save Bernie.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie your posts are always top notch. This ones no exception, well done.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

'Retirement: That’s when you return from work one day and say, “Hi, Honey, I’m home – forever.” '

Whereupon my wife groaned and said "Oh God have mercy!" in _two_ languages!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

bernie: good thing you have many relatives, eh? Good save..I lkie it without the lid too..very cute..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I have about 3 more of those lids so more will be made. I got them from Hallmark and they told me they are actually for use with candles but I thought they would work for these. 

Ron when I told my wife that she just shook her head and said, "Lord have mercy on me.":lol:Of course she mumbled several other things out of ear shoot range.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie the turning and finish is outstanding.


----------

